# 100-400mm lens on crop or FF body? & other help please on trip to Antarctica



## Parmara007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, I am putting together my upgraded camera kit for a trip to Antarctica and I have a 5D3 with 24-105 at the moment.

I feel this kit would be suitable: - 

1. 5D3 with either Zeiss 21mm f2.8 OR Zeiss 18mm f3.5 OR PUSH IT TO Canon 14mm f2.8 ii ?
2. 100-400mm - maybe use a 7D for focal length? 

Any thoughts at all from experienced people, especially Antarctica travellers/cold weather travellers but everyone's welcome  

Thanks in advance.

Amit


----------



## PackLight (Dec 10, 2012)

Never been to Antartica but have the 14mm. Have you used the 14mm II on the 5D III before? It wouldn't be bad to have with you at all, but if you haven't played with a lens this wide I would get one and shoot a bit with it so you know what to expect. I would take the Zeiss 21mm first over all suggested. 

On a trip this expensive if I didn't have the gear I wanted I would rent it and make sure I had insurance coverage.


----------



## Parmara007 (Dec 10, 2012)

PackLight said:


> Never been to Antartica but have the 14mm. Have you used the 14mm II on the 5D III before? It wouldn't be bad to have with you at all, but if you haven't played with a lens this wide I would get one and shoot a bit with it so you know what to expect. I would take the Zeiss 21mm first over all suggested.
> 
> On a trip this expensive if I didn't have the gear I wanted I would rent it and make sure I had insurance coverage.



I'm not going for about a year but I guess renting one out before buying would be prudent. I've never used a wide angle lens before.


----------



## PackLight (Dec 10, 2012)

Parmara007 said:


> I'm not going for about a year but I guess renting one out before buying would be prudent. I've never used a wide angle lens before.



Around 20mm you start seeing distortion, and by 14mm it is very extreme. It is fun to play with the lens and see what you can get out of it, I consider it a specialty lens.


----------



## rj79in (Dec 11, 2012)

PackLight said:


> Parmara007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going for about a year but I guess renting one out before buying would be prudent. I've never used a wide angle lens before.
> ...



+1

Using the 14mm is really cool for "getting it all" but it is very difficult to come up with a compelling shot with it unless you have sufficient practice using it. Also, it you are going in the Antartic "summers" it will be difficult to keep the sun out of the frame with the 14mm ... Something to think about!

Also, the 100-400 works great on both bodies but with a 1.4 extender you can get extra focal length with autofocus on the 5d3 come April. 

Guess we've been through the IQ comparison of the extra focal length using the 7D but personally I like the shots I get with the 5d3 over the 7d using the 100-400.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 11, 2012)

I should imagine that polarising filter(s) will be essential!


----------



## leecheeyee (Dec 11, 2012)

good bless for your Antarctica trip! Share your photo in our CR.


----------



## kukhuvud (Dec 11, 2012)

lintoni said:


> I should imagine that polarising filter(s) will be essential!



+1, the sun will be out all the time!


----------



## Andreas (Dec 11, 2012)

The 100-400 is great for Antarctica for wildlive where you cant get too close like leopard seals, penguins and birds. Extender might be usefull but take into account that you are on a boat and a tripod/monopod does not work well due to engine vibrations, so everything is handhold basically. An albatross fly-by is easier handhold...but you might carry also some wide angle lens with you for landscapes which are simply beautiful. Polarizer and lots of memory cards (I took in 7 weeks 6000 shots) to store and backup your images..laptop en external harddrive is not a bad idea.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2012)

Personally, I'd rent or buy a 1 Series camera with weatherproofing and stick to weather proofed lenses. You might take the 5D MK III as a backup, you will definitely want a backup, because things do fail in tough conditions. 
That makes it a bit difficult at the 400mm end, perhaps a 70-200mmL along with weatherproofed Canon TC's and a 1D X.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 24, 2018)

I am also looking for help with lens selection for a trip to Antarctica, Falkland Islands and the South Georgia Islands. I have been told of weight restrictions on the plane.
Options I have to bring:
24-105
16-35
70-200
100-400
200-400 with the 1.4 built in

I dont want to take too much or regret not taking the right lens
Thanks so much


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 24, 2018)

This was, what I had with me on my Antarctica trip:

EOS M5 with the EF-EOS-M Adaptor:
EF-M 11-22, EF-M 22
EOS 6D MarkII:
EF 40, EF 85, Tamron 100-400

Additionally I had my Samyang Fisheye with me for 360 degree Panos. But I didn't use it.

My Tamrac 5375 Adventure 75 Photo Backpack was just right and had alltogether 8kg of weight which was the limit for the overhead luggage in the plane.

I sometimes missed a universal zoom (18-55 or 24-70), especially for the moments onboard of the tender boats or the polarcircle boat. I would recommend, that you bring your 24-105 with you.

Also sometimes I felt 400mm was not enough reach even in combination with the M5. Seals or penguins on floating ice sheets, whales at quite large distances often needs more reach when photographing from on board the cruise ship. 

Frank


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks. Anyone else with experience in this location


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 24, 2018)

Today, I would take the 100-400mm and 24-70mm with two FF bodies. If you can fit it in your allowance, a light weight carbon fiber tripod would also be on my list. Think about a way to back-up your image files at night on board ship.

I also had a dry bag for Zodiac landings. These are also used for river trips and will keep your gear dry during transit from ship to shore and return. Basically a rubberized duffel like bag of appropriate size.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 24, 2018)

I would take the 16/35, the 24/105 and the 100/400. I would buy a 1.4 extender (for the 100/400). Then I would
buy half again as many image cards as I'd planned to take (at least one for each day) and have at least five batteries (unless I have a grip and then I'd double it) Don't forget the cold takes a toll on battery life so the rationale for the five batteries is one in the camera, two in my pocket (body heat) and two on the ship charging for the next day. Polarizing and neutral density filters (snow is bright). Finally, a backup camera body - the trip's too expensive to not be prepared and it's a long way to a service point. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 24, 2018)

Regarding temperatures to expect. It is not that cold as one may expect when hearing Antarctica. Cruise ship tours are only possible during the short period of the antarctic summer.

I went to Antarctica from 26th of January until 9th of February this year. The coldest temperatures I experienced were -0.6 degree celsius when we crossed the southern arctic cirlcle at 6 o'clock in the morning. Maybe you will experience eventually -10 degree celsius but not all the time.

If you are going by cruise ship, you most probably won't experience any landing in stormy conditions because the Crew is responsible for the safety of the passengers and will therefore avoid dangerous landings. Slight snow or rain will be the most threadening condition for your gear on the landings. Polarcircle boat tours can be more difficult for your gear as salty water can spill over your gear at any time.

Frank


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks so much. It seems that the 200-400 would be of limited valve?


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 24, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> Thanks so much. It seems that the 200-400 would be of limited valve?


Too large to transport down there and then too large to maneuver on and off ship. Conditions are somewhat primitive with rope ladders and beach landings.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 25, 2018)

i also have acceses to a a 400 mm f2.8 lens. Any valve in taking tha?


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 25, 2018)

all comments and suggestions would be great..Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 25, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> i also have acceses to a a 400 mm f2.8 lens. Any valve in taking tha?



If you were to stay longer at one place, then yes, such a lens would be useful. But not on a cruise ship tour where the landing time is limited to approx. 1,5 hours for each landing. You do not have the time to wait for that particular perfect weather and/or light condition for example during sunset or sunrise. The landings will more or less take place during daytime which is longer there in the antarctic summer. So the 100-400 will be the better match even if it means that you will sacrifice bokeh and shallow DoF.

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 25, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Too large to transport down there and then too large to maneuver on and off ship. Conditions are somewhat primitive with rope ladders and beach landings.



I'm not sure if other cruise ship tours are using rope ladders, but with Hurtigruten entering the tender boat looks like this:

https://youtu.be/CPlsw-OjyyE


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks


----------



## AlanF (Mar 25, 2018)

I travel with a 5DIV and 400mm DO II + 1.4 and 2xTC as they are great for long distances and birds in flight. My wife takes a 5DSR and 100-400mm II. The 5DSR + 100-400mm II is my favourite lightweight (relatively) combination because it has better IQ and as good a reach as a 7DII with the field of view of FF. Its AF in my experience is better, but it lacks the high frame rate.


----------



## slclick (Mar 25, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Today, I would take the 100-400mm and 24-70mm with two FF bodies. If you can fit it in your allowance, a light weight carbon fiber tripod would also be on my list. Think about a way to back-up your image files at night on board ship.
> 
> I also had a dry bag for Zodiac landings. These are also used for river trips and will keep your gear dry during transit from ship to shore and return. Basically a rubberized duffel like bag of appropriate size.



+1 on the dry bag. I use a Sea to Summit River Dry bag when I go on shoots with water/boats etc and I cannot say enough good things about their products. I just used the 3L size ($19.99) for my M5 (plus iphone, wallet and keys) uses while on a zodiac trip in Kauai and it was perfect.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for all of the info. The 200-400 with the 1.4 is such a good lens, I am torn abount not bringing it. I get that the size and weight are serious issues.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 25, 2018)

Are you just going to be on the ship, or are you going to going for some “day” tours?

If so, you will be outside for extended periods. BRING A SPARE BATTERY!!! It’s also a good idea to get yourself a dry bag for the camera. It will keep it dry on inflatables or other small craft, and when you get back to the ship, put your camera inside, seal it, and let it warm up gradually. A spare t-shirt and towel in the dry bag can also add a bit of padding....

Some places, tripods are frowned upon, but on a tour like that, walking sticks are a good idea. A monopod can be both.

A DSLR is a royal pain-in-the-a** on inflatables. A waterproof P/S works great there, just make sure that you have a string on it to keep it tethered to you, diving to retrieve a dropped camera is not an option.....


----------



## AlanF (Mar 25, 2018)

ps On the above lines, take an Olympus TG5 tough with you - it's the best little waterproof with lots of functionality,


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> ... diving to retrieve a dropped camera is not an option.....



surely not for all, but for some it could be an option...

The one in victory pose after the act that's me ;D
https://youtu.be/ihJmhwYGRxk


----------



## fussy III (Mar 26, 2018)

Photorex said:


> gsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > i also have acceses to a a 400 mm f2.8 lens. Any valve in taking tha?
> ...



Haven't been to Antarctica but been photographing a lot on and off zodiacs in the northern hemisphere in all conditions.

I agree much with what Photorex had to say. The 100-400 is a great option while the 400/2.8 is way too clumsy to maneuver it on a zodiac that you will share with a crowd of other people. Further, you will wish to zoom in and out when photographing from a zodiac that another person will be stearing and which's movement is out of your control. The only antarctic alternative to me would be the 400 DO II (great for seabirds from the cruise-vessel!), but then again: How would one compose tele-landscapes from the zodiac without the zooming or respond to a tame seal that comes closer than expected? Also the 400 DO is very expensive and with my advice I will try to keep the cost down:

In a Zodiac it is both a pain to have to either handle two camera-bodies with lenses attached or to have to change lenses on a single body. Of these two options, having two bodies with lenses attached is the better one. I'd go for the 16-35/4.0 and the 100-400/5.6 II on two seperate full-frame bodies, the greater resolution/pixel-density with the 100-400 II so you can crop further if needed. 

Having a back-up DSLR at least on the cruise-ship is a must on such a trip. Even the 1D-series can break if it gets hit by a bucket-load of water, so having a back-up is always a good idea (and maybe it does not need to be a 1D-series). Lying low on the ground or kneeling, a flippy-tilt screen is always a good option. So in addition to a 5D III I'd probably go for the 6D II. If you can spare the flippy-tilt, a second 5D III is a good option, as you are already familiar with it. Or add a used 5D II or a 6D (max. shuttercount 50.000).

However be aware that the moisture that a snowstorm will push into a camera that is not properly sealed wil kill it (ice turns into water inside the camera - happened to my 5DII - main board failed). So in a snowstorm, a 1D-series camera is definately better than anything else! And such a storm makes for great photos if you use it to your advantage, e.g. penguins collecting the snow in their faces etc.

All that said, having a compact camera at hand for all puposes inside the zodiac might be a better idea than carrying two DSLRs around your neck. If you have a little bit of money to spend, you might wish to consider (and this would be my favoured option for great quality - non professional use on such a trip) a Sony RX10 IV with its 24-600 zoom equivalent and great autofocus. But definately take along into the zodiac a pelicase that fits the 5D III, a 16-35 and the 100-400 II for even greater image-quality when on land. Maybe with this compact-solution you might also want to take along a 50/1.8 STM for portraits at the cruise-vessel and high-res landscapes below 100mm and as a mid-range back-up should the Sony fail. With the RX10 IV alongside the 5DIII, possibly you could omit taking along a backup-DSLR. An added 25mm extension tube turns the 100-400 and the 50mm into true macro lenses if ever one is needed. If you own a 24-105, I'd take that along as well.

For universal use I highly recommend adding these following two pieces of equipment to your travel. The backpack fits a lot for its size and has no small unusable "bullshit-compartments" for drones or bananas while the case offers protection for the backpack when inside the zodiac or generally when other people handle your stuff + it should work as carry-on + you can sit on it):
https://www.tamrac.com/products/nagano-16l
this light tamrac-backpack fits into:
http://www.pelican.com/us/de/product/cases/protector/1520

But first, ask your tour-operator if taking the 1520 pelicase along in the zodiac is ok. I would think so.

The following might be a nice all-in-one carrying option, but it is not as sturdy and demands great care to keep the zipper clean (if the zipper fails, you are screwed): http://www.koenig-photobags.de/photorucksack1-standard/

Of course f-stop is always an option when it comes to weatherproof photopacks (but no hard shell).

Good luck to Antarctica from freezing Germany


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 26, 2018)

thank you all so much. It is always great to get a variety of opinions. I will be taking the Nat Geo/ Lindblad tour. If anyone else has any information that they think would be useful to me I am humbly apprective of. 
Thank you all for your time and consideraton.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 26, 2018)

anyone with expereince of the 200-400 in antarctica? Getting the impression that this is a bad idea.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2018)

I have been in and out of ribs a lot (zodiac style inflatable boats). Things get dropped. Things get bounced around. Things get wet. Ribs are not known for a smooth ride... If you are planning on taking camera gear in one of them on an excursion, it should be either in a dry bag with some padding, or better yet, in a pelican case. Fortunately for me, the trip was always about getting the electronics, tools, and myself to the job, so there was always space for the pelican cases ( 4 or 5 1650's).

In a tour group, it will be different. You will be sharing the rib with at least a half dozen people, plus guides, and there may not be a lot of extra space to bring along a peli-case. Check with the tour to see what you can get away with. Small cases, probably no problem.... big ones, probably not....


----------



## fussy III (Mar 26, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> anyone with expereince of the 200-400 in antarctica? Getting the impression that this is a bad idea.



If your back and arms have stamina and if you have max. 7 people in the zodiac (including sailor), the 200-400 is an option. Ask your operator about the maximum number of people that they will put into the zodiac.

But you are going to miss out on so much below 200mm which is a much greater loss than missing out on the inbuilt extender of the 200-400. Given the tameness of antarctic wildlife, the 200-400 is mainly about animal portraits or flight-action-shots. However I am confident: Antarctica is more about getting close and photographing animals in their environment than about taking yet another penguin-portrait. 

If you need a fast lensin the tele-region, I'd rather go for a 135/1.8 than a brighter stop on a 100-200-400-zoomlens. And for you personally, I am afraid you will regret having missed out on incorporating the splendid surroundings when after years you go back to look at your pictures.

For sure, 24-105 on one body and 200-400 on another is an option if you have a lot of space around you in the zodiac to store and access a pelicase (which you can open and close quickly in bad weather). Still I'd rather follow this strategy (of heaving a pelicase ready at your feet in the zodiac) with a 100-400 and a 16-35. Or alternatively with a 24-105 on one body and a 400/4.0 DO on the other. These two combinations are much easier to handle and more responsive than encorporating a 200-400.

If you were to use a compact-camera like the RX10 IV while in the zodiac, then of course a stored-away 200-400/4.0 will become a super-option on the land as long as it does not make you forget about employing those shorter focal-lengths.


----------



## fussy III (Mar 26, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Things get dropped. Things get bounced around. Things get wet. If you are planning on taking camera gear in one of them on an excursion, it should be either in a dry bag with some padding, or better yet, in a pelican case.
> You will be sharing the rib with at least a half dozen people, plus guides, and there may not be a lot of extra space to bring along a peli-case. Check with the tour to see what you can get away with. Small cases, probably no problem.... big ones, probably not....



Right. Whatever will be used on the zodiac, it needs to be possible to store it away quickly and safely without molesting the people around. What one can store away in the zodiac inaccessably in order to use it once on land is a different story.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 26, 2018)

Parmara007 said:


> Hi, I am putting together my upgraded camera kit for a trip to Antarctica and I have a 5D3 with 24-105 at the moment.
> 
> I feel this kit would be suitable: -
> 
> ...



I only have general advice for you.

Check with your tour company to see how close you will be getting to the subjects. Next, look into airline restrictions, as weight may be a consideration. This should be a trip of a lifetime, so try to bring to bodies. Keep the short lens on one, and the long lens on the other.

I always advise a safari vest because if you are over the weight restrictions, load up the vest as it does not count as a carry-on.

Enjoy yourself.

Scott


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 26, 2018)

fussy III said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Things get dropped. Things get bounced around. Things get wet. If you are planning on taking camera gear in one of them on an excursion, it should be either in a dry bag with some padding, or better yet, in a pelican case.
> ...



The landings in the zodiacs are every time a very bumpy ride incl. a lot of spilling water unless you have really nice weather conditions (suuny day without wind). You won't be able to change a lens while on the zodiac. Also the landings cruises are only short drives. 
But if there are also offered zodiac tours for cruising around the ice bergs without landing purpose you will have the possibility to store a wether proofe bag between your feet. Changing lenses or better cameras (while changing lenses you will most probably miss shooting situations) with different focal lenght attached should be possible. I was on such a tour between the icebergs and only had my G7XII with me because I didn't had the expereinece what would be possible on board a zodiac or polarcircle boat. If I ever have the chance again, I would at least bring my 100-400mm lens on one body and a 35mm equivalent on a 2nd body.

Frank

One day I have seen the National Geographic cruise ship passing by early in the morning.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Mar 26, 2018)

I dont understand, why people who are not sure what to bring in such demanding conditions even evaluete such speciality lenses like manual focus Zeiss lenses without sealing and IS.

Such action holidays in new environment are living from beeing "ready" and maybe harsh conditions. With all this snow, sea and 24h sun per day low light should be no problem. So for conviniance and security reasons i would bring IS and autofocus and weather sealed lenses only. Any malfocused shot is definitively ruined, and you will not have the opportunity for repeating, once you notice the fault. Next, i would try to avoid the need of changing lenses, so zoom lenses only. 

This said, i would bring a 100-400 and a 24-105 on a FF Body each, both the Mark ii versions for best possible IS. For more stationary use on the ship, you may want a 1.4x extender or a crop camera. Combining, crop and extender is to much for the 100-400 in my expierience. I am not sure about a WA lens, tour operators will not let you go close to any action. If needed, the stabilized, weather sealed option is the 16-35 IS. For hand held low light pictures, a 35mm 2.0 IS should be great.

About BIF, this is difficult, regardless of your budget for equipment. This i would figure out at home in cheaper environment. If you not did this before, maybe find the appropriate pictures in Internet and buy them, tracking birds needs lot of practise, patience and luck. Forget about getting tack sharp BIF shots with a 800mm lens from a zodiac. This Pictures are not taken by luck from a cruise ship, unter time pressure by people who once in their life rented a supertele. To not sound arrogant, i can tell you i tried many times, and have not one single picture of sellable quality. 

If you want take pictures of people, maybe take a flash, to fill eye shadows


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 26, 2018)

I only just found this thread. I have been but tbh I was only just getting into photography at the time and went with a canon 700d with a kit 55-250, 18-55 and a sigma 10-20. The majority of my shots were at the the long end of the 55-25- or the short end of the sigma. I was lucky and had somewhat incredible weather but will definitely have a second body next time for insurance(there will be a next time). Light is generally good(actually the best light you will ever experience). Distance to wildlife is not an issue(unless you don't like being close to your subject). A tripod is nice but far from necessary(maybe a bean bag). And if you have a waterproof camera take it(especially if you are kayaking).


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for all of their help.


----------

